# 8yr old growing up too fast! Puberty already!



## cooper2010

Tonight, my daughter came to me with a concern. A long hair "coming out of her pee". I thought she just had a hair stuck in a skin fold, BUT it was pubic hair. It is about an inch long and she noticed it because it sticks straight out! She wanted to pull it out or cut it and I tried to explain that we just will leave it alone and over time there will be more. I had to have a brief puberty talk with her. Last month at her check up her doctor told me girls are going through puerty a lot earlier these days...and I guess she was right. 

I think I was closer to 10 when I needed a training bra, and started to notice hair. Is anyone elses young daughter going through this a bit early?


----------



## Heather9603

Well I don't have a daughter but yes girls are going through puperty earlier. They think it is because of all the hormones that we are exposed to within drinking water, milk, etc.


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Oh my daughter is nearly 10 and is showing no signs yet. But she is very thin and small for her age so I dont think she will hit puberty for another few years yet! I was 12 before I started wearing a bra or got my period or anything so id say she will take after me.
My friends little one is 8 and she said to her mam the other night that her chest was really paining her, and my friend was telling me she has little buds now where her breasts will be, and they were hurting her! So she too had to sit down with her and explain what we women go through. So yes I think puberty is hitting younger these days, I feel sorry for the poor kids that have to go through it at such an early age.. Maybe get your daughter a little book that she can read in plain and simple terms the go through it with her if there are things she doesnt understand. So at least if she does start hitting puberty soon she wont be as frightened ! I was terrified when I got my period at 12, thought I was dying :haha: because back then things werent really discussed openly! haha
Good luck hun x


----------



## seoj

Unfortunately, it's very common these days. My SD started the "hormonal" stage around 10yrs old... it got pretty bad about 6mos before her period started. At age 12... I was 13 with mine... so not that far off... but she was on the late side compared to all her friends. Some even started at 10yrs of age! Yikes... seems too young to deal with all that!!! I really think all the hormones in the food/milk etc play a role. 

Good you explained it to her and told her it was natural and normal. I'm sure more questions will come in time :) Best of luck!!!


----------



## m0mmyCool

I started getting boobs and hair and got my period just before I turned10. I was horrified because I was so young. Make sure you explain to her what's going on, she might be scared like I was. It was so hard on me I didn't tell anyone, my mom found out while doing my laundry. Lol


----------



## taylor197878

my daughter went through puperty at 10 she has periods 2 shie is 11 now and looks so grown up. my other daughter was 11 when she started her periods.


----------



## pixiewicks

my daughter is 11 started her periods at 10 wanted everyone to know as she feels really grown up, so scary, at that age i was still playing with dolls! xx


----------



## mom22boys

I have boys, I always thought girl went thru it sooner than boys. IDK my 12 year old has had hair down there for 2 year it just started turning dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My 9 year old boy has light hair down there but he has Down Syndrome too. I think that may be why he is getting is so young!

Sniff Sniff our babies are growing up!!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

My daughter is 10 and has been in a bra for about 18 months she is now a 34B! She has the most hairiest "lady garden" (sorry !!) and also has very hairy underarms. We took her to the docs and he said she has developed very early. Her periods started last month as well.

She is in a size 8 clothes and is a beautiful shapely girl im so worried about when she goes to senior school even the senior school boys who walk past her school stare at her its so scary !


----------



## ChristinaRN

YIKES!!!! My daughter will be 10 in a few weeks.....guess I better get on the ball talking to her. I thought maybe I'd have a few more years but it sounds like maybe not.


----------



## oliviarose

My daughter is 8 next month and I have already started to notice a change in the chest area. So scary how quickly she is growing up.


----------



## xolily

fluffyblue said:


> My daughter is 10 and has been in a bra for about 18 months she is now a 34B! She has the most hairiest "lady garden" (sorry !!) and also has very hairy underarms. We took her to the docs and he said she has developed very early. Her periods started last month as well.
> 
> She is in a size 8 clothes and is a beautiful shapely girl im so worried about when she goes to senior school even the senior school boys who walk past her school stare at her its so scary !

^^^ sounds exactly like my younger sister. senior school boys (12/13/14) year olds wolf whistle her (obviously they mean no harm) and i'm just like argh! she's JUST turned 10 fgs!


----------



## Lyndz

I have a 12 year old (soon to be 13 year old) sister and she started first getting pubes at by 9 she had a full, um, garden (?) and she had hair under her arm pits/legs. She started her periods just before she turned 12 and has rather large boobies!!! 

Girls are developing younger and younger these days, i don't remember getting hair until i was like 11/12!! 8 seems far too young for these girls to have to deal with these things.


----------



## Lucy22

I'm 22 and I got my first period at 11. So I guess these things are happening younger and younger. My mom was 15 when she got hers! :shrug:


----------



## cooper2010

I am so thankful for all of the support. I posted in my pregnancy forum as well and found a bunch of ladies who developed early. 

I talked to my daughter about it a bit and she seems kind of comfortable with it. I don't think she is old enough to care at this point. Hopefully I have a lot more time before the period comes. I will be watching her chest also, making sure she has been wearing an under shirt everywhere. I have been in search of a good book, but there are no good ones for real young girls so I thought I would make my own.


----------



## Deethehippy

My daughter is nearlly 9 and i already noticed some breast budding! I think i was much older when this happened, it is scary. I hope her periods hold off for a few more years yet.


----------



## Amy_T

I'm dreading this with my daughter, I was 10 when I started my periods, think everything sort of came around the same time and I have a feeling my daughter will be early. She sweats quite a bit, already has fairly hairy legs and I'm sure she gets hormonal mood swings!!! She is petrified of blood so hoping she gets time to grow out of that before the periods arrive (she's only 5!!).


----------



## cowboys angel

This is scary! My SD is 7, 8 this November, so I supposed I'm going to have to have a talk with her soon! God knows her bio-mom won't do it........ :growlmad:


----------



## julietz

My son is 9 and started getting spots on his nose, dad asked joking any hairs below, and he went to check and came down saying yes i have hairs below lol, cant believe my little boy is growing up so quickly, wierd thing is his twin brother hasnt any signs and there identical.


----------



## v2007

My 11 year old has hit puberty, all but periods here :/

I was about the same age. 

V xxx


----------



## Narla83

Hey ya, glad to hear my dd is not alone!

Shes 10 and the last year shes been having to shave under her arms she also has hair down there and has to deod everyday (much to her annoyance) she has not started her periods yet but then I was about 13 so on the later scale. Her mood swings are quite something as well, they can carry on for hours and also be quite violent. We did consider taking her to the docs but I think its just the hormones.:nope:

When I was 10 I was still playing with dolls, not having to worry about all that.

However I did get a great book that explains everything about puberty for girls and boys shes now alot more at ease with it all but still it doesnt seem fair somehow!!


----------



## tjw

My step daughter is 8 and has already had her first two periods, and one breast starting to grow (the other is just starting to swell a lil bit now). No hair yet though. We had a puberty chat when her first period started a couple months ago.

Ugh, and the mood swings!! Her childhood is gonna meld with the teenage angst.... :(


----------



## 17thy

I was 10 years old when I started my period, and having armpit and pubic hairs.


----------



## Stepie1234

My 8 year old daughter got her first period on June 29th and she says she has some hair down there. I told her everything she asked about it and i guess its just happening rally early for girls now a days.


----------



## cowboys angel

Thanks to this thread, and a couple others like it, I decided to have a chat with my SD. She's going to be 8 in November.

I couldn't figure out how to bring it up tho....til the other day when she was watching me take a shower with the baby and asked what made women have hair 'down there.' It's been a while since I shaved haha.

So we had 'the chat.' 

Unfortunately she thinks it sounds cool and wants it to happen when she's 8 not later. :( I tried to explain that it's scary and it's not how girls were intended to have it, not this early, but it's thanks to people messing with our food that it's happening and little girls bodies aren't ready for this when they start. She still thinks it sounds cool.

....oh well. She'll figure it out I suppose.


----------



## gertrude

it's not just hormones in food/water that are responsible for earlier puberty but the quality of our lives - especially the diets we eat in terms of healthiness etc - a poor diet and the first thing to go is a period so it makes sense that as we all live much "better" lives now, things like this happen earlier


----------



## cowboys angel

Well isn't that just lovely...


----------



## gertrude

it's a complete arse isn't it :haha: here, as a reward for living "better" healthier lives have puberty much earlier

hardly seems fair does it :D


----------



## cowboys angel

Hardly is right


----------



## Cassie.

My sister started her periods and her breasts started developing when she was 8, I just feel sorry that they have to worry about this when they're so young. I didn't start developing breasts until I was 12 and didn't get my period until I was 13 or 14. My mum had 'the talk' with me when I was about 9 and I'd been eagerly anticipating my period, not really worth getting excited about though! :dohh:


----------



## cowboys angel

Well, my SD lost a tooth last night. It doesn't seem right somehow that she is losing teeth and having to worry about puberty all at the same time. Like there's a weird time warp or something.


----------



## Cassie.

cowboys angel said:


> Well, my SD lost a tooth last night. It doesn't seem right somehow that she is losing teeth and having to worry about puberty all at the same time. Like there's a weird time warp or something.

It doesn't seem fair does it? :( I remember I used to pull my teeth out when they'd just got slightly wobbly, so I could get money from the tooth fairy, what an odd child I was ><


----------



## cowboys angel

Cassie. said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Well, my SD lost a tooth last night. It doesn't seem right somehow that she is losing teeth and having to worry about puberty all at the same time. Like there's a weird time warp or something.
> 
> It doesn't seem fair does it? :( I remember I used to pull my teeth out when they'd just got slightly wobbly, so I could get money from the tooth fairy, what an odd child I was ><Click to expand...

Haha she's been trying to do that for 2 months. It just wouldn't come out. Then she was playing with a bouncy ball last night and it hit her in the face and knocked her tooth out.

I didn't even believe her at first cuz that damn tooth is all I've heard about for months! :dohh: Oops!


----------



## sarah1989

It certainly does seem like puberty is hitting earlier and earlier these days. My Mum started her period at 15, I started at 10 and my sister at 12. I was wearing a 32B bra at the age of 12. Hair below & under arms started around 11 I am pretty sure.

I babysat a girl not too long ago who had already started her period,... she was only 7 :nope: I went for my first shift and her mother was explaining that she had started the night before and hadn't really understood what was going on :(


----------



## chocbunni01

my daughter will be 11 in september and she started her cycle dec 2010. i noticed when she was 8 that she was a little more musty ekkk... and in the past 2 years she has gained weight of course primarly in the buns, hips and the bb areas. for some reason she likes to steal my razors and shave all hair on her body including pub hairs. it makes me upset because she will do this when my soon to be 5 year old is eyes boogled out her head looking. i started my cycle at 10 and my younger niece was 8. i think its all crazy... her mouth is louder, her tongue is more snappy and im just lil oh wow. i had her when i was 17 and so i might be a little more lenient although my mom was 50 when i was turning 11.. i just dont want a crazy teen on my hands :nope:


----------



## oliv

I started puberty very young, i was 8 when i got my period and hair started growing when i was around 9. my neice is six and if she didnt have blonde hair you would be able to see the hair on her legs


----------



## MonstHer

I had pubic hair, a lot coming in by the time I was 9 and budding breasts by then, and full on C cups by the time I was in the 6th grade.(age 11)
I was absolutely horrified and was teased a lot. 
It sounds like you are doing well with it. She is lucky to have a mother like you to take care of her.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

cooper2010 said:


> Tonight, my daughter came to me with a concern. A long hair "coming out of her pee". I thought she just had a hair stuck in a skin fold, BUT it was pubic hair. It is about an inch long and she noticed it because it sticks straight out! She wanted to pull it out or cut it and I tried to explain that we just will leave it alone and over time there will be more. I had to have a brief puberty talk with her. Last month at her check up her doctor told me girls are going through puerty a lot earlier these days...and I guess she was right.
> 
> I think I was closer to 10 when I needed a training bra, and started to notice hair. Is anyone elses young daughter going through this a bit early?

I was 9 when I needed a bra, 10 when I started growing hair and 11 when my period started. I expected either of my daughter's to start on the early side but never expected to hear this week that my 4 year old daughter is already going through it. She's got breast buds and dark leg hair, so I'm dreading having to try to explain to her in the next year or two why she's bleeding every month. The biggest challenge will be trying to explain to her in terms that her 2.5 year old mind will understand. (She is a special needs child)

Her geneticist explained that it is likely due to her condition(which we don't know what it is yet) and is referring her to an endocrinologist.


----------



## cooper2010

BrandiCanucks said:


> cooper2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tonight, my daughter came to me with a concern. A long hair "coming out of her pee". I thought she just had a hair stuck in a skin fold, BUT it was pubic hair. It is about an inch long and she noticed it because it sticks straight out! She wanted to pull it out or cut it and I tried to explain that we just will leave it alone and over time there will be more. I had to have a brief puberty talk with her. Last month at her check up her doctor told me girls are going through puerty a lot earlier these days...and I guess she was right.
> 
> I think I was closer to 10 when I needed a training bra, and started to notice hair. Is anyone elses young daughter going through this a bit early?
> 
> I was 9 when I needed a bra, 10 when I started growing hair and 11 when my period started. I expected either of my daughter's to start on the early side but never expected to hear this week that my 4 year old daughter is already going through it. She's got breast buds and dark leg hair, so I'm dreading having to try to explain to her in the next year or two why she's bleeding every month. The biggest challenge will be trying to explain to her in terms that her 2.5 year old mind will understand. (She is a special needs child)
> 
> Her geneticist explained that it is likely due to her condition(which we don't know what it is yet) and is referring her to an endocrinologist.Click to expand...

I have heard there is something you can give a child to slow the process. Maybe that is an option. However I didn't consider it because at age 8 it is considered normal for puberty to begin. Although it was scary to find this out I cant fully assume that it is unhealthy foods and added hormones to foods that are to blaim. Perhaps people are just changing.


----------



## cowboys angel

8 is normal?????


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's what we have to see the endocrinologist about, trying to slow down the onset of puberty for her. We know hers is more than likely related toher genetic condition, and not to hormones or food.


----------



## punk_pig

I don't know if this is abnormal but I never felt freaked out by the things happening to my body and never had to ask my Mum about hair down there or get a specific talk, it was just lots of little bits of info over my whole childhood. I suppose this is because I had seen my Mum naked loads and if she had pubic hair etc then that was what was normal if you were a woman. We also had a relaxed attitude to bathroom doors so i had seen her have a period from a young age and it had been explained as normal etc.
You really can't lock bathroom doors when you have toddlers and you always share a cubicle out and about so I'm surprised this isn't the case for more people.


----------



## cowboys angel

That's how we are at our house. I am very relaxed with my body and what I do, etc, so now my SD feels comfortable asking me questions, cuz I'm open so she sees it's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## cooper2010

cowboys angel said:


> 8 is normal?????


Unfortunatley. All of the info I have found says it can start at age 8. Then it is considered normal.


----------



## cowboys angel

That's crazy...I'm hoping it holds out for a while for my SD...


----------

